# Общий раздел > Чувства > Брак, семья, дети >  Мужчины вступают в брак по расчету чаще, чем женщины

## Irina

*МОСКВА. Мужчины привыкли жаловаться на то, что женщины выходят замуж по расчету. «Ей от меня нужны только деньги», — говорят мужчины и стараются поменьше тратиться на возлюбленных. Некоторые даже устраивают возлюбленным всяческие проверки, чтобы выяснить, ценят ли в них личность.*

Как пишет портал Mignews, при этом мужчины редко задумываются о том, что сами женятся по расчету и делают это гораздо чаще, чем женщины. Ведь на самом деле не многие из нас готовы жить с нелюбимым человеком, утешая себя новой шубкой или поездкой в Париж на выходные. Ну а что же мужчины? Они тоже ищут любви, но при этом не готовы слепо следовать за своим чувством.

Как правило, мужчина хочет связать свою судьбу только с той, которая хорошо готовит, не отлынивает от уборки дома и не брезгует стиркой носков вручную. При этом женщине, подчеркивает портал, положено успевать заниматься самореализацией, быть умной и делать посильный вклад в семейный бюджет. В противном случае ей не избежать упреков в том, что она сидит у мужа на шее. Хозяйка на кухне, леди в гостиной и проститутка в постели — это вовсе не миф, а вполне реальное представление о хорошей жене. Некоторые также настаивают на том, чтобы будущая жена была из полной семьи или принадлежала к определенной социальной прослойке. Как ни странно, чем меньше мужчина способен дать женщине, тем больше список выдвигаемых к ней требований. И что же это, если не расчет?

Однако, передает сайт Ivona, не стоит думать, что данная статья призвана заклеймить мужчин. На самом деле, в таком расчете нет ничего дурного, ведь для счастливой семейной жизни необходимо, чтобы мировоззрения партнеров совпадали, и каждый мог выполнять приписанную ему роль. И это касается обоих полов. Если женщина выбирает в спутники жизни состоятельного мужчину, это вовсе не значит, что она меркантильная стерва — просто у нее тоже есть свои требования и запросы, которые необходимо удовлетворять.

----------


## Sanych

Ай, не согласен. Женщины в этом деле более циничны, и решают исход в пользу богатых парней.

----------


## Irina

А вот это глупость несусветная. Мы в этом плане равны. Спишь ведь с человеком и детей от него рожаешь. Деньги деньгами, но к ним нужны и отношения, иначе это не семья, когда тебе неприятны отношения интимные.

----------


## Sanych

Ну правильно, выбираешь кого побогаче и рожаешь ему, что б не делся никуда

----------


## Irina

Ну а жить потом как?  Любовника завести не выход - закопают обоих.  морщиться от отвращения  каждый раз? Не понимаю. Ведь ничего не нужно будет, ни денег ни такой семьи.

----------


## Sanych

А привычка? Кака привычка? Така привычка!

----------


## Irina

К этому невозможно привыкнуть - если нет чувств никаких, кроме любви к деньгам, не складывается такой брак никогда. Сталкивалась с этим в жизни и доводилось видеть от начала до очень быстрого и печального конца.

----------


## Sanych

Ну в этом я согласен. Видал такое. Потом обоим плевать друг на друга, а детей куда девать, уже вопрос...

----------


## Irina

Вот вот. Так что все хороши - и мужчины и женщины, которые на это идут сознательно)

----------


## HARON

Irina, ты судишь о женщинах по себе.Но не все же такие как ты. Большинство нынешних девушек пойдут на что угодно,лишь бы захомутать богатого мужика. Девичья честь нынче не в чести!

----------


## Irina

Я не сужу по себе - такие браки  быстро и плохо заканчиваются в 95% случаев.

----------


## Энрика

что-то процент слишком большой

----------

